# Skunks skunks everywhere...?



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I have noticed a lot of people are breeding their skunks, now I am pretty concerned about this. I've seen several adult skunks in recent months being advertised for rehoming - my own was seven months when I got her. This is why I chose not to breed from mine, at least not this year- I just don't think there enough knowledgeable, FOREVER homes out there or, dare I say it, skunks aren't popular enough (yet).
What do others think? Are you breeding yours and if so do you have homes yet? 
Are we heading towards a need for skunkie rescues?


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

There will always be animals up for rehoming, that's just the way it is. Dogs and cats are the most popular pets year their is squill ions that need rehoming. People's circumstances change, that's just life. Personally iwould rather see a few animals up for rehoming than non and the owners keeping them even though it's not in the animals best interest.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi

I believe everyone has the right to breed their animals if they wish to do so. Obviously with the proviso that they '' try '' to find the best possible home for them. Obviously this is not always guaranteed no matter how much effort has been put into finding a good home.

We chose not to breed our Skunks before we even got them. We were worried about the consequences to the Skunk, if it sprayed etc. Would they be passed on from home to home, kicked out of the front door ?.
Personally I was wrong with my concerns as for the number that are in private hands, I don't believe too many are getting passed from home to home and even less dumped

As already mentioned there will always be animals up for rehoming due to various reasons., no matter what species it is.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Don't get me wrong I'm not slagging anyone off- like I said I considered it myself- just wondered what others thought. The clincher for me was that I sat down and thought of all the people I knew with pets, and I just couldn't imagine more than one or two who I thought would make good skunk owners :lol2: I just worried I would end up with a load of skunks running around the house!
Anyway I'll need a breeder if I want another one:whistling2:


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

I totally see where you are coming from! A lot of people are breeding animals but also a lot of good people are out there wanting them I am breeding my skunks thois year (fingers crossed) if she catches and becomes pregnant that's all cool!!!! If she dose not become pregnant oh well... I have hjad loads of people wanting baby skunks when/if I have them and I have 3 people on a waiting list.... I only have 3 people on a list because I felt the other people are to imcompitant to look after one and if it sprayed they would probs just get rid of it and also not willing to research many reasons why I would turn down a sale and many reasons why I would breed  every ones opinions are different and it dose take certain people to be a skunk owner  now if we are talkiong Coatis! I would not breed them! Lol they are a totally different game lol and most people ino would not be able to cope with one let alone 2! Lol


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

JJReptiles said:


> *now if we are talkiong Coatis! I would not breed them! Lol they are a totally different game lol and most people ino would not be able to cope with one let alone 2!* Lol


I _completely_ agree with this! The number of scallys that approach me and Kenny in the park, effing and jeffing all the time, asking me how much he was and saying they're gonna get one......it really worries me.

When they ask how much a coati costs, I simply tell tim that I don't like to talk about money with people I don't know. That usually gets their back up and they swear at me even more! (East manchester folk can be so charming!)

I wouldn't change Kenny for the world (although I'm looking forward to him calming down a bit with age), and I'd never get rid of him because we're too bonded (he's my bezzy mate).....but I'd _NEVER_ recommend a coati as a pet to anyone!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

When the chave approach me and Atuki I just tell them you need a special license to own one and it's really expensive . They leave me alone then :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Our sanctuary was approached last year by a guy to ask if we would take his skunk as "he didn't have enough time for him now"

Guess what? My boss found out a month ago that he has since gone to the local exotic shop and bought a Coati??? :bash:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Get me!!! After all this time, I've finally figured out how to multi-quote!:2thumb:



fantapants said:


> When the chave approach me and Atuki I just tell them you need a special license to own one and it's really expensive . They leave me alone then :lol2:


I don't like to say they're really expensive, because where I live, you *really* don't want people thinking you have money!



feorag said:


> Our sanctuary was approached last year by a guy to ask if we would take his skunk as "he didn't have enough time for him now"
> 
> Guess what? My boss found out a month ago that he has since gone to the local exotic shop and bought a Coati??? :bash:


A tad foolish! If he can't handle a skunk, then he'll _really_ struggle with a coati! Certainly not a pet for the faint-hearted. I bet the first time he gets savaged when he tries to take away a toy, the poor thing'll be up for rehoming 

So whenever anyone says they want a coati, I always rave to them about skunks and how they should think about one of them instead.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

What I find - NOT from any particular people by the way! - is that people will say 'Oh no, you can't breed your animals' but then you find that they are breeding theirs? I don't know if this is because they think they have more knowledge or what, but it is a kind of common occurrence!

I think that as long as you have looked into all the details (new homes, possible babies having to be rehomed, expensive vet bills etc), aren't doing it to make £££ (because you won't!) and just generally understand what you are getting into then why not. 

Not that I don't agree that there will be adult skunks up for rehoming, because there will be because some people don't understand commitment (ok if you have a genuine reason but why the heck would you get a skunk if you didn't ever except a spray, or you are allergic to lots of animals etc.) Maybe meet a skunk before you get into buying one! They aren't toys and they have a life expectancy of 10+ years. 

I hope anyone reading this expects to keep theirs for that long and not get rid of them when they get bored! I think there should be a thread on all the reasons why you shouldn't own a skunk  Then maybe the people who think that animals are not living and does deserve rights wouldn't get them in the first place!


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> Get me!!! After all this time, I've finally figured out how to multi-quote!:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're totally right there bud. Out of all of the animals I've ever kept, the coatis are the only ones I would get people to think twice about. Especially not in the house... skunks or even a raccoon could be kept in a house (if it was the right raccoon and you had prepared properly)... but I don't think anyone can be fully prepared for the energy and strength a coati has to offer!

And about breeding... my opinion is that the 'good' breeders should absolutely continue what they are doing. These people would be responsible keepers, treat their animals very well, do their best to raise friendly and sociable babies, and be very thorough with preparing and educating prospective new owners. It shouldn't be about the money for them because in my opinion, there would be no (or very little) profit anyway as every penny goes back into the care of the animals. There will always be a demand for these animals, and if someone really wants one and there are no good breeders about... they are going to have to find one from a 'not-so-good' breeder. Good breeding and good keepers advance and positively influence private keeping... they need to keep it up and continue what they are doing. Just my opinion.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

suity said:


> And about breeding... my opinion is that the 'good' breeders should absolutely continue what they are doing. These people would be responsible keepers, treat their animals very well, do their best to raise friendly and sociable babies, and be very thorough with preparing and educating prospective new owners*. It shouldn't be about the money for them because in my opinion, there would be no (or very little) profit anyway as every penny goes back into the care of the animals. *There will always be a demand for these animals, and if someone really wants one and there are no good breeders about... they are going to have to find one from a 'not-so-good' breeder. Good breeding and good keepers advance and positively influence private keeping... they need to keep it up and continue what they are doing. Just my opinion.


Absolutely. If the odd litter enables an experienced sensible keeper to keep their animals in the lap of luxury then that's good enough reason for doing it imo. Though I am told breeding skunks (and indeed many animals) can be a tricky business, so i'd hate to think that every tom dick and harry thinks they'll have a go!


----------



## corybristol (Jan 21, 2010)

i want a skunt and am talking my time on reading up .


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I would love a skunk, but I would not get one. With the ups and downs of life in just the year I have had my Ferrets I have thought at least a handful of times how much easier life would be if I was not having those extra demands of ferret playtime every day.

But then no matter how much I do for my animals I am always one of these owners who think I should (or others would) be doing better. The problems come when you are not thinking of ways you could be doing better IMO


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Kare said:


> I would love a skunk, but I would not get one. With the ups and downs of life in just the year I have had my Ferrets I have thought at least a handful of times how much easier life would be if I was not having those extra demands of ferret playtime every day.
> 
> But then no matter how much I do for my animals I am always one of these owners who think I should (or others would) be doing better. The problems come when you are not thinking of ways you could be doing better IMO


I know what you mean..there are a few animals I would like but could never get as I have to consider whether my partner/older children would be able to properly care for them if, god forbid, I fell ill or something. As it is I take the full burden of care (perhaps burden is not the right word!) For animals kids house and business but wouldn't be able to sleep at night if I couldn't entrust that care to my family if needed.


----------

